# FreeBSD on Xbox 360



## MauroEldritch (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi. 

I bought an Xbox 360 a month ago. It's a modded one with FreeStyle Mod, RGH (Reset Glitch Hack) and LTE 3.0. (Don't know if related, but I'd better list this)

I would like to get FreeBSD running on it, I've dug a lot on forums and even tried to boot with our FreeBSD/Xbox release (The one from Springer/Schouten), but my Xbox boots normally and recognizes the disc as "Linux". Trying to access it fails back to the menu screen (dashboard) telling me that in order to run original discs, I must connect to Xbox Live.

It's obviously I missed some steps, or I'm doing something wrong. 

I have no problem on resetting back to factory settings if needed.

My second question is, if I could still use the Xbox for playing, and FreeBSD both simultaneously. 

As always, thanks in advance and any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sossego (Sep 25, 2013)

Simultaneously would not be possible. Those are two different systems. You're missing something.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Sep 25, 2013)

As always, thanks @sossego. You always show up with a nice and fast answer!

Then, I keep my former question: Is there any documentation or material to get some light upon installing FreeBSD on Xbox? Aside from the normal googling results one should easily get. Or at least, some advice you or someone else could give me


----------



## sossego (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.free60.org/Main_Page


----------



## MauroEldritch (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks! I'll take a look at it, seems promising!

It'll take me some good time, so safely mark as solved if you wish.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 16, 2022)

I have just bumped into this and it is all outdated. So my question is, can a current FreeBSD Release (13.1 or 12.3) be installed on an Xbox 360? And if yes, it should be for PowerPC, right?


----------

